# Buying Sony WX9 in USA ?



## macsri (Feb 21, 2012)

hi friends,


            am from chennai, i planned to buy digital camera so i prefered Sony DSC WX-7 but i found the next versoin of it with little advance features, 
so i thought to buy Sony DSC WX9 in amazon it costs nearly 200$ though it is not  available in indian market. my friend is staying in USA . shall i purchase that, is there any disadvantages of purchasing in USA and using in India plz clear me ?
whats the difference and what abt  the warranty if any problem arises can i able claim in india for warranty ?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2012)

there r 2 things 

1. US warranty dont work in India soo ur cam will be treated as without bill or gray market product

2. prices of cams r seen lower in India then in US...soo better buy it from here itself...its not worth from US


----------



## nac (Feb 22, 2012)

Digital IXUS 220 HS - Canon India - Personal

This one is a very good alternative. You may get it below 9k...


----------

